# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  iPhone 6 Plus đọ dáng Sony Xperia Z3

## vlzmaytinh

*Cả hai đều được coi là smartphone có thiết kế đẹp và hấp dẫn nhất hiện nay, mỏng và sử dụng chất liệu kim loại trông cao cấp và sang trọng.*

iPhone 6 Plus là smartphone cao cấp nhất của Apple với mức giá hiện có trên thị trường "xách tay" lên tới khoảng 35 đến 36 triệu đồng cho phiên bản dung lượng thấp nhất 16 GB. Trong khi đó, Z3 là mẫu Xperia cao cấp nhất của Sony, sẽ được bán ra thị trường đầu tháng 10 với mức giá gần 17 triệu đồng, rẻ một nửa so với giá bây giờ của 6 Plus.

Xperia Z3 cho cảm giác cầm thoải mái hơn iPhone 6 Plus, bù lại model từ Apple lại cho thấy khả năng hoàn thiện sản phẩm tốt khi dù lớn nhưng cảm giác cầm lại rất mượt, không bị cấn như 5S, 5C hay các phablet cỡ lớn khác. Sony Xperia Z3 dày hơn iPhone 5S 0,2 mm nhưng lại nhẹ hơn tới gần 20 gram, nặng 152 gram.

Cả hai model đều có khung viền bao quanh bằng kim loại nhưng ở iPhone là nguyên khối dính liền với mặt lưng còn ở Xperia Z3 là tách biệt. Thiết kế của Apple cho cảm giác cầm rất tốt nhưng nếu xét về mức độ hoàn thiện, Z3 có phần nhỉnh hơn khi đường viền có nhiều chi tiết hơn và được hoàn thiện sắc xảo.

Cả hai model đều có màn hình Full HD, Xperia Z3 có màn hình 5,2 inch còn iPhone 6 Plus có màn hình 5,5 inch. Sự chênh lệch chỉ 0,3 inch lại khiến cho model của Apple sở hữu kích thước lớn hơn hẳn, dài và to ngang hơn.

Màn hình của iPhone 6 Plus được đánh giá là rất đẹp, nhưng khi đặt cạnh với Xperia Z3 thì nó lại có độ sáng thấp hơn, độ trong không bằng.

Cả hai đều có thiết kế đẹp mắt trông sang trọng. Mặt lưng của Xperia Z3 trông phẳng, đơn giản nhưng bắt mắt hơn so với iPhone 6 Plus. Model tới từ Apple sở hữu bộ vỏ màu vàng Gold.

iPhone 6 Plus trông mỏng hơn đáng kể nếu đặt cạnh Xperia Z3.

Camera 8 megapixel của iPhone 6 Plus lồi hẳn lên so với mặt lưng, trong khi camera 20,7 megapixel của Xperia Z3. Model tới từ Apple được trang bị ống kính chống rung quang học OIS.

Phần mềm chụp hình trên iPhone đơn giản nhưng đầy đủ tính năng, trong khi Xperia của Sony mạnh với nhiều chế độ chụp mở rộng.

Một lợi thế ngoài kích thước của Xperia Z3 so với iPhone 6 Plus là việc có loa ngoài dạng stereo hướng về mặt trước cùng khả năng chống nước và chống bụi.

----------

